# Kann man mit Hilfe eines Java-Programms den Zugriff auf bestimmte Internetseiten verhinden?



## Volnick (14. Dez 2017)

Schönen guten Tag,
ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob man ein Programm in Java entwickeln kann, welches quasi den Zugang zu gewissen Seiten verhindert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Volnick


----------



## truesoul (14. Dez 2017)

Hallo.

Dafür gibt es doch Plugins in Browser?

Zum Beispiel unter https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/blocksite/ für Firefox. 

Und ich denke nicht, dass es mit Java so einfach möglich ist.

Grüße


----------



## Dukel (14. Dez 2017)

Um sowas effektiv zu machen (alles andere kann umgangen werden) macht man diese Filterung in einem Proxy. Du kannst natürlich einen Proxy in Java schreiben.


----------



## JuKu (14. Dez 2017)

Wie @Dukel bereits sagte, ist dies die Aufgabe eines Proxy Servers.
Und natürlich ist es mit Java möglich, solch einen Proxy Server zu programmieren.

Es gibt 2 verschiedene Proxy-Arten:

nicht-transparenter Proxy, d.h. der Proxy läuft lokal und du musst im Browser selbst einstellen, dass alle Anfragen an diesen gesendet werden sollen.

transparenter Proxy - der Proxy läuft auf einem eigenen Server und der Router wird so konfiguriert, dass er alle Anfragen an Port 80 zu diesem Proxy Server weiterleitet und dieser wiederum prüft und schickt sie gegebenenfalls ins Internet.


----------

